# Majority Text and NA27



## Casey (Nov 14, 2005)

At present you could say I'm a Majority Text guy. Though this is the case, I use NA27 and the critical apparatus to construct the MT reading. This way I get both the Critical and MT reading in one shot (and see the foundation for most modern translations).

Anyway, I realize that the editors of NA27 hold the MT in low regard. If I construct a MT reading using the critical apparatus, will this be the true MT reading? I understand that even in the MT tradition there are variants, but is this a safe methodology?


----------



## Saiph (Nov 14, 2005)

If you stick to the vulgate you will not be stuck on the horns of that dilemma.







(kidding)


----------



## Casey (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Saiph_
> If you stick to the vulgate you will not be stuck on the horns of that dilemma.
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have time right now to learn another language


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 16, 2005)

Casey,

You might find this helpful:

TR with Critical Apparatus in PDF


----------



## Steve Owen (Nov 27, 2005)

Possible interesting article:-

http://www.bibleleaguetrust.org/But_are_all_the_variants_real.pdf

Martin


[Edited on 11-27-2005 by Martin Marprelate]


----------



## Randall Pederson (Apr 7, 2006)

One could construct the MT reading from the NA27. But it would be much easier to have the MT itself.


----------

